# Bernard Robinson playing in the Philippines?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=368487



> 8pts
> 11 rebounds
> 3 asts
> 1 stl
> ...


Why is he over there, hes still got one more year with us?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

His second game:

40minutes
21 pts.
9turnovers (none of them were unforced turnovers)
7 rebounds
3 asts
1 block

WOW 9 TO's, lets hope he can do a little bit better next game.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a UofM fan let me point this small fact out. Your Bernard Robinson's name is Bernard Gregory Robinson Jr and the guy you are looking at is named Bernard Melvin Robinson. So those stats aren't for your guy  He's still in the NBA offseason program.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=368487
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he over there, hes still got one more year with us?



From what I remember when he signed the contract I believed it's a 3 year deal.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well don't i feel stupid. I saw this over at RealGM.com and decided to post it here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I went to that realgm link too I laughed. B Rob is one of my favorite players and I was scared when I thought he really might be playing overseas already lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Heh. Good observation there kamego!


----------

